# New: Apex, NC Halloween Meetup Group (Raleigh, NC)



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Moderator, no one's going to see this. In my humble opinion, it's buried and dead in this location.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

The kickoff meeting is Saturday, September 9, 2017 @ 7:00 PM. Anyone here attending?


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

This MeetUp group is officially dead. Evidently there is a Triangle Haunters FB group.


----------

